# "NEW" SPYPOINT IR-6 and IR-8 trail cams



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

whats the msrp


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

i seen them on ebay for 185.00 buy it now i think dont hold me to that lol.been looking at one myself was wondering if the are good or not ive never seen any reviews on them


----------



## Natron (Jul 9, 2009)

Everything is awesome on the camera but the photos!! If the deer move the photo will be blurry every time! Don't put it on a run way~ I just got my pics off mine and they are really blurry and yes I installed the update!


----------



## SPYPOINT (Mar 15, 2010)

*Nice pics of the IR-6 !!* Day and night.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 30, 2005)

I have 4 spypoint camers and have had great luck with all of them.


----------



## goosie119 (Feb 27, 2006)

MIDWAY USA

here's a link to a great deal on the ir-a until 09-30-10, $70.00 off! i've been running a couple of ir-6's and a pro-x for a month now and they are the best cams on the market!


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

What do you have to do the keep the movement from being blurred out? I have a ton of pics that would be great but any movement is blurry.


----------

